# My wife cheated on me...



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

It's been a month now. It still hurts very badly. Here's my story.

We met 4 years ago through a common friend. We clicked pretty fast but didn't start dating till about a year later. After dating a year everything felt so right, unlike any other woman I've been with before. We got married. A year later we had a son, times were great. 

A little after my son was born I started a new career in aviation as an avionics technician. A little stressful at times consider if I mess up at my job people can die. Also there are weeks where I work 60-70 hours. Now it may sound like I'm blaming the job but it did add stress when they moved me to 2nd shift. 

We had decided that I get a vasectomy done. On the day of the surgery, after I was done, she was crying and saying she didn't want me to get it done. I was like why didn't you say something???

Soon after that I could tell something wasn't right in our marriage, so we set up marriage counceling. 

There are many things I look back to that I wish I did differently. The little things I used to do for her didn't happen as often after I started my career and raising a child. 

I used to massage her, tell her how pretty she was, how much I loved her, do things she asked, etc. Yeah I didn't do those things as often after the real world has been setting in. That is what I learned from this whole thing is, no matter how hard life is, I still should have, and will remember to do those little things.

Anyway, even tho I had briefly forgot to do those things, it could have been fixed. With the conceling, I was starting to realize it and was working on ways to improve myself.

Well we only went to 2 sessions... one day I got out of work early. She had told me she was gonna go to the bar with her cousin and her cousins husband for kariokee. I figure I'd surprise her and show up. Well I did show up, and she was there with another man.

Now it very well could have been innocent, but when I showed up, they both had the deer in the headlights look. It didn't feel right, but I played it cool. After we left she had attitude with me and we just didn't talk much the rest of the night.

The next day we argue and she says shes leaving me, going to stay with her cousin. Later that week, I go up there and I talk to her cousins husband. I said whats going on?? He's like, thats something you 2 have to work out. I asked if she was seeing someone, he said yes. All week previously I was asking if there was someone else, she was saying no.

Well I called her up since she was out and asked her. She admitted to seeing him. Later she admitted to having sex with him the very next day after I had showed up to the bar that night.

I don't know if she really met him that night or not, she says she did. 

Later she starts seeing that she has made a mistake and says she has cut him off, and is now trying to get me back. I'll give her this, she has told me a lot about what they did, even details about the sex they had, and yes, i was asking those questions, she wasn't just telling me things.

What I don't get is our sex life was great. We were very open and communicated about everything sexually, what we liked didn't like etc. We had sex very often, and she usually initiated it. She tells me his sex pretty much sucked, and yes she is throwing sex at me still.

I figure she cheated on me cuz she felt like I wasn't giving her the love and attention she desired. I still did, just wasn't as often as it was at first. Maybe I spoiled her?

It sucks cuz even tho I knew we were hitting a rough patch, I feel like we could have gotten through it, but she chose another path.

I am still in love with her, and want to be with her, but how can I after what she did to me??? I trusted her, I thought we would grow old together. I don't understand how the person I love the most could hurt me so bad. It's the worse pain I have ever felt. Our family was just starting and I had high hopes. She ripped it all away from me.

She wants to work things out. How could I even try? How could I trust her? Why should I even bother? Yeah I have my issues as everyone does, but I'm a good man and father, I feel I deserve better. Could she change? Should I give her a chance? If I do can I forgive her? Will it always be on my mind what happened? I have felt tons of emotions this past month, sadness, betrayal, anger, depression, lonliness, fear, everything.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

My vote is that your painful experience is still way too fresh to even try to make any decisions right now. Be mad, and ask every question you want of her. Don't decide you have to trust her yet. She has to prove herself to you more. Go day-to-day for a while and allow yourself the full range of emotions. You'll know more in time. I'm sorry, and good luck.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I am very sorry. It does seem awfully gutsy of her to cheat even after you caught her with another man at the bar. Also, I understand the stress that comes with a new child. With me, I had the most hatred toward my husband in the first year after the birth of my second son. It sounds like your wife is willing to work things out, so good luck.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

MB, just take it one day at a time! I know the pain, believe me. 

As to whether or not it's worth the effort, only you can decide. It does seem to me that she had a rather cavalier attitude in her decision and actions. That may be the deciding factor. Obviously the trust is broken and it will take tremendous effort to get it back. 

As for the details of the sex itself, don't go there any more. You don't want those images in your mind for the rest of your life! You may, possibly, forgive...but you will NEVER forget! 

I know it hurts...the love of your life went with someone else. Like the song called Take A Letter Maria (look up the lyrics). I was devastated when my xgf dumped me and married her neighbor (for his money!), all within a month! 

I know it feels like your heart was ripped out and stomped on. It is recoverable, though. If you want it. But you have to want it...and so does she. Otherwise, she'll do it again. Do you want that heartache again? 

She must commit to the marriage and mean it. Counseling will be needed both individually and together. You can get over this, both of you. Or you both may decide it's over between you. 

I'm not waffling here. Only trying to point out the choices. Stay together or divorce. Those are both hard choices and both will take a toll. Both will take time to heal. 

Only YOU can decide what the two of you should do. She made the mistake but you get to call the choices now.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You have to lower your expectations from here out. You will never look at her the same. Ever. You may love her and she may love you. But she has done something that will change the dynamic of your marriage forever. Counseling is a must if you are to have any chance. Expect months and maybe years of movies in your head. You will be having a great time together and all of a sudden something will trigger you, and you are right back at the beginning. Consider this. You had better be willing to be unhappy and angry half the time you are with her for the foreseeable future. That is what I meant about lowering your expectations. You will have to love her a great deal to put yourself through this. Good luck.


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

Wow that post was literally on the money, yes the journey has just begun. Its your decisions from here on out.

Best of luck.


----------



## seibert253 (Apr 29, 2009)

Your long journey is just beginning. Do not make any decisions right now. You are feeling too much pain and hurt. Your inital responce may be just to let this go, and love her into seeing your the best thing that's ever happened to her. Trust me, that is the wrong approach. She will want this because it lets her off the hook. She's a lier and cheater, and she's not trustworthy. If she wants to be trusted again, she needs to earn your trust.

Let your wife know this, you have not made a decision about your marriage, and you will not until you've had time to heal and think clearly.
I would tell her if she wants to fix this, the two of you need to commit to a number of things. 

1. End all contact with the OM. I would make her call this individual, (with you present and listing in to both sides of the conversation), and tell him never to contact her again. Let her know if she contacts the OM whatsever, your marriage is done. Make this crystal clear to her. If the other man contacts her, you expect her to tell you immediately. The oh, I forgot to tell you about that doesn't cut it. That's tatamount to deceit.

2. Brutal honesty from both of you. If you want to know details about what occurred, she needs to be honest with you. Let her know if she's deceitful in any way, your marriage is done. You will also be honest about what you do and how you feel. You will also not belittle, show your anger, and keep hanging this over her head.

3. Complete and total transparency. Complete access to cell phones, email accounts, etc.

4. Counseling, individual and joint marriage counseling

Whether you remain married or not is your decision, but her actions will help dictate your decision. Make sure you let her know this.
Best of luck and God Bless


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

Well it's been a little bit since I posted. I want to thank all that replied. It has helped me see many sides of what could be done and some of the possible results.

Since then, she did agree to get rid of him. I dunno if that really happend or not but it did seem that way. This was over Memorial Day weekend. We did spend a little time together, and to me I was a little weary but it seemed ok. Just after that, I suppose she thought I was just gonna go running back to her... even tho I told her, if this is gonna work, you have to put a TON of effort into it, and we would basically have to start all over.

Well after 5 days... she has him back over. To me, that's like giving me a big middle finger to the face. 

I'm starting to think all she ever did was use me. She found a sucker who would fall in love and take care of her... which honestly, I would have no problem with as long as she really loved me back and was honest and faithful.

She has been recently contacting me saying she don't know what to do, shes broke and can't pay her bills. All I can say is sorry, but you made this bed, now lie in it.

I have come to conclude that there is no saving this marriage. I even gave her a chance and she didn't even try. What I know is I did my best and it's to the point where I really don't even care how screwed she is. Karma's a *****.

One day I may find that someone who is worthy of my love, devotion, and commitment.


----------



## love.lost (Jun 4, 2009)

Multi, you ended your posts with a sentence of wisdom, yes you will my friend.

Its time to pack your bags or hers.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

PM'd you.


----------



## seibert253 (Apr 29, 2009)

Retain an attorney, file for divorce, and have her served.


----------



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 

I hope you can find happiness with someone who deserves you someday. She doesn't and she knows you still care. Don't let her take advantage of that.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I know right now you're in a lot of pain. But in the end, finding out so quickly (5 days) that she can never be trusted, has actually saved you months and months of her eating cake and you trying to restore the marriage while she is getting boinked by whoever. You will find someone. And your ex wife to be will see you with her and kick herself daily. Now is the time to think about you and your son. Let her sink under her debt. Its called a consequence. Best of luck. And keep posting for support. You can always PM us.


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

take care of yourself and dont give her a damn dime! let her see what it feels like to be hurt. stay strong take cre of you better things will come i promise! keep your head up!


CPT


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

A little update.

Even after 2 months now, it's very hard. What bothers me the most about the whole thing was not the fact she had sex with him, honestly if it was a thing where she got way too drunk and did a 1 time thing, I may have just let that go... but it's the fact that she kept the affair going for over a month with this guy, and said she had some kind of feelings for him.

Well as it turned out, they ended the affair a few weeks ago, and as far as I know there's no contact between the 2. Now she's been trying to get me to come to her place, just to spend time with her, suggesting we go out, apologizing to me, calling all the time, even throwing sex at me, which I admit, we did do a couple times... stupid me.

Last night however, I was picking up my son, and of course we talked a little, then I just kinda looked at her, she asks, what's wrong. I told her you don't want to know what I'm thinking, it'll upset you. She kept insisting that I tell her.. so I did. I told her, sometimes when I look at you, I get disgusted by what you did. How can anyone that is in love, and married, just go to some strange guy, have sex with him, and develope feelings...

She got so upset, calling herself a ****, etc. crying profusly, saying how many times does she have to apologize, why do I hurt her like that, etc.

I kinda felt bad, because while my heart may not be the same as it once was, it's still there.

I just don't understand what's going on... I'm still very confused. One day, I'll just forget about her, the next, I'll want what we once had and miss her.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

I think you are very strong to have seperated from her, and that it was the right choice.

Every person in our life is actually two people, the person we imagine them to be based on all we know about them, and the person they are based on the totality of what they have been thru. I think when we get married we take all the ideas we had about what a husband/wife should be and project it onto them. I think the vows we exchange help build these expectations of strength, permamance, and loyalty.

But despite those aspirations we are products of our past, of what we saw our own family go thru as we grew up, of the lessons we learned or failed to learn in previous relationships, and taking the vows of marriage is just a 30 min ceremony in a lifetime of other experiances. I doesn't change who we are, even tho it really changes how we look at each other.

Having a child does that yet again because though you may get a divorce your child can only have one mother and one father, and to do right by your child you will always need to show the other parent some type of love. There is no divorce from that in the eyes of a child.

What I am prefacing to you Multi Beast is the question: "Do you miss the woman you imagined her to be in your head, or the woman you found her to be at the bar and afterward." You will always miss the woman you thought she was, but that person was destroyed when you discovered what she really did.

There is a lesson she needs to learn from this: "It is not enough to find the right person, one must also be strong enough to say no to all the wrong one's." Some people never learn this, or they fail to learn it until it costs them something valuable.

Heres the crazy part - If you move on she may learn this lesson and change her future behavoir. If you stay no lesson will be learned and she will repeat the same patterns as before.


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

Well it turns out that she's now seeing another guy lol!

Oh well, looks like divorce is the answer.

She's got some serious issues. I guess she will be bouncing around from one guy to the next for a while. I just hope my son doesn't get affected by this. Obviously she is going to be with someone eventually, but it seems like she goes from one guy one week to the next.

The guy she had an affair with is out of the picture now, so at least I won't run into that issue.

In a way it hurts a little, but I feel more relieved than anything. I don't have to deal with her crap anymore. She has threatened me saying you'll never see your son again, but the next day, she will call me up asking when I'm picking him up.

You know, it seems like I have him at least as much as she does, if not more, yet I'm paying child support. I'm gonna have to hire a lawyer, and set up some custody.

Right now I dunno if I'd be able to get full custody, I'm still trying to get my life back in order, considering I lost everything. Fortunately my parents are letting me stay with them for a while. I finally got a car a week ago (lost that too was in her name), now I can clear some debt she racked up in my name. Good thing its not like tens of thousands of dollars. Then I will start looking into getting my own place while banking money.

Once all that is done, especially if she keeps going down the road she's heading, I will file for full custody, but for right now, I don't think I'm in a position to win that.


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

It sucks, cuz going back over the whole thing, I see where I failed in our marriage. Tho I strongly believe that what she did was wrong and not the answer to the problem, I do understand it.

I failed by not maintaining the marriage. I was so caught up in work, kids, house chores, and taking care of what needed to be done, I did forget about my wife at times. She is the type that desires a lot of love and affection. She felt like I didn't care or love her anymore, which is not true at all, but I didn't show it enough. She even was telling me, and I didn't listen well enough. 

That is where I messed up, I can't put all the blame on her, but she made a choice. She didn't have patience and couldn't stay committed. Yeah I messed up for a few months there, but I did start to realize what I was doing wrong, and was trying to fix it, but I guess I was too late and she made her choice.

Basically it takes 2 for a marriage to fall apart as it takes 2 to keep it together. We both made mistakes and it snowballed. Communication fell apart and this is whats left. Ironically we communicate better now than right before all this happened, but we are living separately now. She's dating other people which I think is too soon, but she says that she doesn't think no matter how hard she tries, I wouldn't go back to her... which she could be right. 

I myself haven't even thought about dating another woman. I'm not ready for that now, but eventually I will. 

She still seems very upset about it all and depressed. She says she's trying everything to get over me cuz she messed up so bad and feels I would never give her a chance, but she cannot. Because I do still love her, tho not as strongly as I once did, I do feel bad, but I stay strong.

Ah well this is a good place to vent.. it's only been a little over 2 months since it all went down, I know it's going to take time for it all to work out, whether we are apart and don't like each other, or remain friends, or while unlikely, save the marriage, somehow.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

MB, if you can, hire a PI to follow her. That could be grounds for full custody. She will damn herself...you don't have to. 

I am so sorry for what you're going through. It sucks that she's doing this. It is a good thing to be clear and out of this toxic relationship. 

I had my own problems and learned and grew. And finally healed. You will, too. Just hang on and stay here.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

You can't let her run a trail of men in and out of your sons life. he will grow up with no respect for his mother, and no respect for women in general, all because his mother has no respect for HERSELF. Talk to a lawyer...PLEASE....if your parents have a stable environment and the room, you getting custody is not out of the realm of possibilities. Especially if she is having a hard time even keeping a roof over her head. At the very least, you should consider stipulating that when your son is with her, she cannot have any men over at the house, because you fear for his safety and mental stability with the trail of men she is leaving behind her.


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

She will dig her own hole, she already has been, still hurts to see the woman I married to be like this, but what can I do?

This is her first child, it's the only one we had together. Her first lives with her parents, the 2nd practically lives at the babysitters, and I believe I'm going to end up with my son.

She needs some kind of psyciatric help, hormone therapy or something. One day she can be a loving wife, mother, etc. the next she turns crazy and wants to forget it all and party.

Yeah staying at my parents is stable. Not exactly how I want it to be, but there's no drama or anything. They raised me good, and I turned out ok. Funny, my life has been pretty cool and drama free until her... she knew how to push my buttons, that's for sure.


----------



## MikeSushi (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not your fault. She cheated, not you. Where your balls at? I understand not showing her enough attention but if she loves you she would UNDERSTAND that you're taking care of her , working, supporting her. MArried people should stay away from clubs, bars and so on. UNLESS YOURE TOGETHER. People are so stupid.


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

Well today was a weird turn of events. Tho the past few days have been leading to it. 

She is now wanting me back, which almost seems for real this time. Shes getting all her phone records, giving me passwords to everything, free access to her phone if I want, the ability to search her apartment, purse, drawers, car, work, everything. She says I can have people follow her if I choose, and would take a lie detector test. She's insisting on going to counceling.

She's crying and begging me to work it out.

I feel very cynical about it tho, for the trust was not only broken, but stamped on for the past 3 months.

Obviously my heart still goes out to her, but the rest of me is saying it would be a bad idea...

Heh, people were right when they said a while back, you got a long road ahead of you.

I don't believe she will get rid of this guy. I still don't believe she's telling me everything, and I question her dedication to it.

I know the answer is right in front of my, but why can't I let go?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

MultiBeast,

I just gotta say this, whether you take her back or not, stop blaming yourself for anything please. You were hard at work,
earning a living, it's not like you were out with the guys or addicted to video games like so many guys are. She should have said something. "Let's get away sometime" or "I'm losing connection, we need to do something."


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

.... She did say things along those lines... that is where it is my fault... and yes i did spend too much time on the computer.... tho she spent as much time on it as me...


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Then she should have said it more often and louder. Still 120% her fault. Now the fact that she met yet another guy is further evidence of that. I'm not saying you should or shouldn't take her back, just saying this is all her fault in my opinion.


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

I agree, it was ultimately her choice on what to do with the matter, no matter how bad things where going.. and she chose that route. Now she wants to fix it. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

The question is does she want her old lifestyle back? or want you back?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Multi, You know its the financial strain that is making her "want to reconcile". And if she is crying, she is crying because of fear for the lifestyle she is going to be living as a single mom. You know better then anyone the crap she put you through. SHE WAS DOING OTHER MEN FGS. You were her meal ticket. Take what you've learned and find a good woman. At least make her earn you back, and I don't mean by letting you spy on her. Time is the only way you can know. Divorce her and make her work to get you back. You know she has other e-mail accounts. Passwords don't mean anything. MULTI.......READ YOUR FIRST TWO POSTS AGAIN. Remember..........


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

It's like a freaking soap opera anymore. I gave a little and said ok, let's go on a date. 

The first part of the date went very well, had a good time, had fun, typical of what it used to be. Later I could tell that she started thinking about him, he had sent her a text on our date, saying he was dying.. I'm like ya he's full of ****. 

Later after the date she came to where I'm staying begging, crying, pleading.. I just said no.. even tho your doing your best to remove contact, it's obviously not working and you still have him on your mind.

She thinks IM playing games with her... I try telling her what she did is the ultimate mind**** anyone can do to anybody.

The next day, the OM sends me a text, saying that he's the ******* for interfering, about how all she talked about was me, and how she was trying to change him into me. He said he was sorry and would like us to work things out and be our of our lives.

Not sure what to make of that, I think either she got him to say that, or he's just tired of the BS.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

What exactly did she promise him? The guy texts her that he is dying. Then all of a sudden he just relinquishes any claim on her. And starts telling you how much she loves you? Multi. She has obviously promised to not leave him. But convinced him that they could take it back underground and see each other behind your back. Does my explanation sound plausible to you. More importantly, have you mentioned his text to her? If not don't. Then if she brings it up. You know that she put him up to it. Don't do anything. She will get more and more stressed about it and then she will make mistakes. 

When she does mention it. Tell her that she obviously put him up to it. And see what her response is. She has been going out with 2 different guys behind your back. 

If you even consider taking her back. Make her sign a post nuptial agreement, giving you custody and everything. And that she has to leave, even if you are the only one that decides it. But I would sincerely think twice about taking her back.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Bump. How's it going multi?


----------



## Daddyme (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds Like My life story. Multi Beast, cheating is not just a physical act it’s an emotional need (malfunction) in some people to seek validation elsewhere in a relationship. Bottom line; even if you buy into her pleas that she is sorry and that she will never do it again, she will. From here on out, your challenge is not if you could trust her etc., it is the emotional roller coaster she will put you through when she gets the urge to do it again, and she will. She will have excuses to create a rift so she can justify her actions. 
As for you, you will NEVER, EVER be able to have a frank conversation with her again when it comes to her co-workers, other men, etc. Your mind will play so many tricks on you that you will drive yourself crazy and then in turn everybody else around you. Right then think about it, with your emotional disposition of lack of trust, her believing that you will never be able to trust her again, and her also thinking why does she have to change anything for you(i.e. not have male friends etc), are the ingredients of a perfect storm. She will go out with other men. And she will have sex with them. That;s how she is. There is a breed of them out there. She will call you again to say she is sorry and that she misses you and the cycle will continue. Is that what you want? 
I did not want to offer an elaborate statement but here is the final analysis in my opinion: This woman has you figured out. She knows you are nuts about her. She knows that the doubts in your relationship will constantly keep your relationship in the gray area, and in that gray area is where she does what hurts you the most. She Cheats. Get out of this mess. Leave her like a bad habit. This will be one most profound favor you'll offer yourself. And with time, someday, you will begin to feel like you can love again. Just not with her. Good luck. I am a student of such situation myself and pray that I am strong enough myself to not fall into that darkness again.


----------



## Daddyme (Jul 25, 2009)

Multi beast I am realy curious as to whats going on with your situation. Hope all is well.


----------



## brokenheart09 (Aug 7, 2009)

dcrim said:


> MB, if you can, hire a PI to follow her. That could be grounds for full custody. She will damn herself...you don't have to.
> 
> I am so sorry for what you're going through. It sucks that she's doing this. It is a good thing to be clear and out of this toxic relationship.
> 
> I had my own problems and learned and grew. And finally healed. You will, too. Just hang on and stay here.


I think is wrong to go about the matter that way if they need to be apart because she wasn't a good wife let them be apart but if she is a good mother let her be a good mother.


----------



## brokenheart09 (Aug 7, 2009)

If you decide to work out the marriage try not to insult her by calling her a *****, or any other words that will make he feel less of a person. if you can't trust her and feel like you won't ever trust her again maybe you should ended. Don't throw what she did on her face every time you get mad, you will lose her again in a few days


----------



## Multi_Beast (May 23, 2009)

It's too the point now, where yes, I do wish none of this ever happened, but I'm not mad anymore, upset, feeling guilty, or anything.

My love for her has begun to fade.. I tried a last gasp attempt, but nothing has changed. I'm starting to see her for what she really is. She is the way she is, nothing I can do can change that.

I know I made my mistakes, which I will learn from, but ultimately it's not my fault for her cheating. If she was that upset about the way things were going, there are many alternatives to it. I realize now that if she really loved and cared about me, she would not have done this, and would have done everything in her power to work on our marriage and to get me to snap out of my mistakes.

Will I make the same mistakes in a new relationship? Possibly, but what I'm learning is to stop the mistake before it becomes a problem.. and good communication will make it much easier.

It's time for me to accept what happened, take the good with the bad, learn the lessons, and move on with getting myself healthy again mentally and physically so I can provide the best life I can for myself and my son.

Thank you all for your help. Still a road to recovery, and I feel I did everything I could to save it but it was a lost cause.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Initfortheduration said:


> You have to lower your expectations from here out. You will never look at her the same. Ever. You may love her and she may love you. But she has done something that will change the dynamic of your marriage forever. Counseling is a must if you are to have any chance. Expect months and maybe years of movies in your head. You will be having a great time together and all of a sudden something will trigger you, and you are right back at the beginning. Consider this. You had better be willing to be unhappy and angry half the time you are with her for the foreseeable future. That is what I meant about lowering your expectations. You will have to love her a great deal to put yourself through this. Good luck.


How true is that!


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Multi_Beast said:


> It's too the point now, where yes, I do wish none of this ever happened, but I'm not mad anymore, upset, feeling guilty, or anything.
> 
> My love for her has begun to fade.. I tried a last gasp attempt, but nothing has changed. I'm starting to see her for what she really is. She is the way she is, nothing I can do can change that.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that champ, I wish you luck in the future, you sound like she didn't deserve you anyway. 

It appears that I could well possibly be heading down the same path.


----------

